# egg share info pls time from The Pill to egg transfer?



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

Hello Ladies,

I'm expecting big set of blood results back on Fri and have already been given 2 packs of The Pill.  Can anyone tell me roughly how long from starting The Pill to egg transfer please?  Plus, will I be on The Pill for 2months or is 1 pack spare?  

Joanne

x


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi Joanne

Sorry I can't help you   I am having my treatment plan meeting tomorrow so might know more then? Why not ring your clinic and ask? Good luck XX


----------



## cao (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi Joanne,

I'm certainly not an expert but think it varies depending on clinic, the stage your recipient is at to get timings right etc. Last time I didn't get to finish a packet before I came off, had a bleed and then started down reg. (I think that's about right, was awhile ago but can check my diary if that helps?!) This time (due to wanting to start in summer hols and my unpredicatable periods!) I did a full pack, had bleed, did the next pack (apart from one pill) came off pill and started down reg on the same day. Hope that makes sense! Is best to phone clinic though as I think it really does vary. Lots of luck  

cao


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi Cao,

Thanks for  reply.  My clinic have gave me 2 packs of The Pill so presume I'll be taking both of these.  Will find out more when I get my big set of blood results and the date to start The Pill.

Wishing you luck with your next tx,  I'm also doing egg share and ICSI - heard of so many girls getting BFP 1st time. 

Joanne

x


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi Olive22,

How did tx plan go at Clinic?  Have you got all your dates?

Joanne

x


----------

